# 2015 Canyon or Colorado



## djenkins0992 (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone have one of these or checked them out yet? I went and looked at a Canyon today. Sle with the all terrain package. It's not as offroad capable as the Tacoma but really sweet on the inside. I believe I found my next truck.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 4, 2014)

People I ask about the older (few years) say the mileage is not what they would want out of a small truck.  The inline 5.  But they can be very nice looking trucks IMO.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes the new have a 3.5 v6 rated @ 18 & 24 mpg. Best in class 7k towing capabilities. Which is more than I need. I don't use a truck often and don't care to drive one that only gets 16 MPG used daily.
I've not been a fan of government motors, but the Tacoma is the same old look for 10 to 12 years now.
This new truck is completely different than the old Canyon's or Colorados.


----------



## Robert28 (Oct 5, 2014)

If it were me I'd wait on the diesel that's supposed to come out next year and see how it's priced and the mileage it offers before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you say recalls?

Chevrolet can't even sell them now because of airbag issues.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2014)

Reviewers who have drove the Colorado have said power is way above what Toyota or Nissan offers, the interior is better, and fuel mileage is much better.  I am looking at the Colorado with 2.8 diesel when it comes out next year.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Reviewers who have drove the Colorado have said power is way above what Toyota or Nissan offers, the interior is better, and fuel mileage is much better.  I am looking at the Colorado with 2.8 diesel when it comes out next year.



The biggest issue I see with them when comparing to Toyota is Resale value and maintenance costs.  That being said, if you keep it for a long time, resale is really not an issue.  Maintenance costs are going to be higher on foreign vehicles when things do go wrong, but the Tacoma is a proven platform.  Who knows about the GM product.  Not sure I'd want year 1 of any vehicle (foreign or domestic).

That being said, the new diesel's are intriguing.  Now...if only you could get the 4 door Tacoma diesels sold overseas in the US...now that would be the cat's meow.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 6, 2014)

I just read that General Motors has told the dealers to stop selling them until they get the recalls resolved.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> The biggest issue I see with them when comparing to Toyota is Resale value and maintenance costs.  That being said, if you keep it for a long time, resale is really not an issue.  Maintenance costs are going to be higher on foreign vehicles when things do go wrong, but the Tacoma is a proven platform.  Who knows about the GM product.  Not sure I'd want year 1 of any vehicle (foreign or domestic).
> 
> That being said, the new diesel's are intriguing.  Now...if only you could get the 4 door Tacoma diesels sold overseas in the US...now that would be the cat's meow.



Well, the Colorado will in year 2 and the 2.8 diesel has been used worldwide for several years now and is very reliable, albeit without draconian US emissions for diesels.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> albeit without draconian US emissions for diesels.



Honest question...do you think those draconian features along with our deisel fuel being different will cause them to have issues?

Would it be possible to strip them of these emission parts for greater efficiency?  Yes...I do live in a county with no emissions.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 6, 2014)

I say wait for the redesigned Tacoma when it comes out!


----------



## djenkins0992 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great to see all these GM fans. !!! LOL


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Honest question...do you think those draconian features along with our deisel fuel being different will cause them to have issues?
> 
> Would it be possible to strip them of these emission parts for greater efficiency?  Yes...I do live in a county with no emissions.



I believe the only issues these trucks will have will be the emissions.  The LML from 2011 up has been dead reliable, except for the DPF and DEF systems.  Those who have deleted have said that fuel economy has gone up, power is up and no problems at all with engine or Allison transmission.  I have a 2006 and I feel 2006 was the best year in all brands in regards to diesel emissions vs fuel economy and reliability.   I don't know that deleting the 2.8 Duramax will result in much of a fuel economy, but if I were using the truck where reliability could mean life or death, I would do it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 7, 2014)

buckeroo said:


> I say wait for the redesigned Tacoma when it comes out!



They've had 11 years to redesign, why haven't they?  Now that GM has absolutely spanked them in fuel economy, power and features they have to.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 17, 2014)

I prefer yotas, but I must admit that new GMC Canyon is one tough looking truck.


----------



## rmp (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking tough and being tough are two different animals as you well know. When they spank them in reliability and resale, they just might have something. I've lost count of people I know that have gotten rid of canyon's & colorado's due to all sorts of issues. Primarily electrical, sensors, etc. I don't think adding the diesel will be it's saving grace either. On average, modern engines are one of the last things to fail. Multiple other parts of the truck will likely fail before the modern gas engine. Paying substantially more for fuel and maintenance with a small gain in fuel economy doesn't add up IMO.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 20, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> They've had 11 years to redesign, why haven't they?  Now that GM has absolutely spanked them in fuel economy, power and features they have to.



The previous generation was built for 10 years. That's where the current Tacoma is. Personally I'm fine with that. I care more about reliability than a truck with a new look every few years. Also you cannot beat a Tacomas resale value.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 20, 2014)

acurasquirrel said:


> The previous generation was built for 10 years. That's where the current Tacoma is. Personally I'm fine with that. I care more about reliability than a truck with a new look every few years. Also you cannot beat a Tacomas resale value.



That's my point.  Instead of Toyota constantly trying to improve things like fuel economy, and towing, and power, they basically told their customers that you'll take what we give and like it.   Only after another company passes them in these things, do they try and give customers more.


----------



## rmp (Nov 21, 2014)

Consistency has it's place in the manufacturing world.
Edited to clarify.  If you are building a product in which the masses are buying over the competition (sometimes in number 2x the entire competition line-up combined) why would you be in a rush to change? Who's to say Toyota hasn't been working on the technology for next generation for years? Maybe they aren't in a rush to change a good thing.

Given their market share, I don't think toyota is really all that scared.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

rmp said:


> Consistency has it's place in the manufacturing world.
> Edited to clarify.  If you are building a product in which the masses are buying over the competition (sometimes in number 2x the entire competition line-up combined) why would you be in a rush to change? Who's to say Toyota hasn't been working on the technology for next generation for years? Maybe they aren't in a rush to change a good thing.
> 
> Given their market share, I don't think toyota is really all that scared.



If they're not scared, then why change now?


----------



## rmp (Nov 22, 2014)

There is a substantial difference between 





> aren't in a rush


 and never change again.





> Now that GM has absolutely spanked them in fuel economy, power and features they have to.





> Only after another company passes them in these things, do they try and give customers more.



If this were true, shouldn't Toyota have undergone numerous redesigns already? Toyota has never been big on "features" in the first place. Aside from a few modern conveniences.... Most is reserved for the Lexus lineup. 

If I'm not mistaken, the first generation colorado's/canyon's with 4 cyl Atlas had more power than 4 cyl Toyota offered. The Atlas 5 cyl was making essentially the same power (with better fuel economy) as the Toyota 6 cyl by 2007. And certainly after GM shoehorned the 5.3L in the Canyon (2008-2009ish??), Toyota should have been back at the drawing board. Yet they weren't.

Tow capacity for the GM pair was up to 5500 lbs years ago. 6k with the 5.3L.

Also, Nissan has been making a more powerful 4.0 V6 than Toyota for nearly a decade.





> they basically told their customers that you'll take what we give and like it.



This is just funny.  As if anyone is forced to buy a brand unwillingly.


----------



## ol bob (Nov 23, 2014)

I started  driving G M trucks in 1997 bought a new S-10 drove it 10 years changed plugs 2 times new water pump was never taken back to the dealer when I sold it it had 300,000 miles on it and its still running, bought a 2007 Canyon 7 years later its not been back to the dealer, I don't see how I could do any better.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 23, 2014)

ol bob said:


> I don't see how I could do any better.



Well...if'n you'd had just bought a Toyota...

j/k

I'm a fan of Toyota products...always will be.  Their resale value is about the best in the marketplace.  But that being said, the GM Z-71 trucks have done very well in resale value as well.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 24, 2014)

I am going to hope like heck that they truly decide to bring the ZR2 package back. The concept is out and it is a sweet truck with the mini Duramax. If they decide to bring it to market I will be the first in line to get one.

My S-10 ZR2 is still my daily driver at almost 200,000 miles.

http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20141121-chevrolet-colorado-zx2-a-burly-belle-of-the-ball


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 24, 2014)

Untill the fuel economy of the diesel is Far better or the price is nearly the same, I dont get it.
Cost too much for little savings every week at the pump.  Twice the oil, twice the batteries,( at least on a full size) and then, more per gallon in fuel.
On a small truck,  I dont see the benefit.  
Full size,  towing is no comparison.  But in a Colorado,  Im not too sure if its worth it.

The new colorado,  in my opinion, is good looking truck though.  And all new vehicles suck IMO.  They all have too many sensors and whatnots...


----------



## Old Crusty (Nov 25, 2014)

Fear not GM haters. The truck is a Holden from Australia, the diesel is not a Duramax its an existing overseas diesel that they are slapping a Duramax badge on. That's probably all good news?


----------



## scooty006 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a '15 Canyon or Colorado?  If they have good reviews after 2 years or so I may seriously look at getting one...


----------



## scooty006 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wanted to bump this thread.

Anyone have a review on these trucks by chance???


----------

